# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Back/Bi's the day after Chest/Tri's

## getbig888

I notice that alot of you recommend doing Back/bi the day after chest/tri. 


I feel like that would be alot of work in 2 consecutive days and that you would need a little time for your chest and tri/s to rest before working thier antagonist muscles.

I would like for this to work b/c if i did back/bi the day after chest/tri in the beginning of the week i could do a light intenisity arm workout after shoulders.

something like this
mon. chest/tri
tues. back/bi
wed. off
thursday. legs
friday. shoulder/ low intensity bi's/tri's

if this is to much for arms then i would just do shoulders on friday.

----------


## Anthony C

I think it would be fine to work your bis again on fridays. Bro you would be fine .Arms are a little harder to overtrain than say chest back or legs .I work my bis and tris twice a week heavy and dont have any problems with that ..Good luck Anthony

----------


## SwoleCat

I do back/bi's the day after chest/sh/tri's, but I don't train biceps again later in the week, no way.

~SC~

----------


## Liftnainez

I have this EXACT question.. I actually switched from chest and tris and a bit of shoulders on monday and legs on tuesday to doing back and bis on tuesday after hitting my chest.. I have had slight shoulder problems so I am always careful. I like that routine alot but I always get scared that bc im working upper body twice in a row and in a way my shoulders are getting hit 2 times in a row that the injury will come back.. now I switched back to legs but I dont know what to do... I just dont want to reagravate something..

----------


## Liftnainez

I have this EXACT question.. I actually switched from chest and tris and a bit of shoulders on monday and legs on tuesday to doing back and bis on tuesday after hitting my chest.. I have had slight shoulder problems so I am always careful. I like that routine alot but I always get scared that bc im working upper body twice in a row and in a way my shoulders are getting hit 2 times in a row that the injury will come back.. now I switched back to legs but I dont know what to do... I just dont want to reagravate something..

----------


## chest6

yeah I work biceps twice a week. Theyll never grow and they finally started to when I moved it to 2wice a week. I think its fine.

----------


## Liftnainez

> yeah I work biceps twice a week. Theyll never grow and they finally started to when I moved it to 2wice a week. I think its fine.


sup chest..do you work out chest tris and then back bis the next day?

----------


## chest6

Actually the other way around at the moment..but I used to

Right now

Monday-back/bi/traps
tuesday-chest/tri
wed off
thurs-legs
friday-shoulders/bi

----------


## Undecided09

I wouldn't do bi's again, I feel like bi's/tri's are the most overtrained, "I want beach muscles" so I need to do 20 sets of each seems to be a popular mentallity....No need for a second time, but I mean if you want to i don't see a catabolic effect of hitting em again 5 days later...

----------


## SwoleCat

Never underestimate the power of rest/recovery.

~SC~

----------


## Undecided09

Remember the Body grows when your not in the gym, not when u are!!

----------


## getbig888

thanx 4 the replies, i definately agree with rest and recovery that is why i proposed the question of working an agonist on monday and then its antagonist on the next. on the eccentric contraction of the exercise it just seems that the antagonist would be activated a little. maybe nothing to worry bout.

as for bi/s or tri/s 2ce in two weeks i have never tried this and firmly believe that there is no reason to do this, but i may try it out b/c i have been having a hard time getting any growth or soreness out of either muscle so i wanna try something new..... if there is any soreness in bi/s or tri/s i will not work them. and if i do this shoulder/bi/tri workout on friday it may hinder my chest/tri workout on monday and if this happens i will definatley throw this idea out the window.

----------


## getbig888

thanx 4 the replies, i definately agree with rest and recovery that is why i proposed the question of working an agonist on monday and then its antagonist on the next. on the eccentric contraction of the exercise it just seems that the antagonist would be activated a little. maybe nothing to worry bout.

as for bi/s or tri/s 2ce in two weeks i have never tried this and firmly believe that there is no reason to do this, but i may try it out b/c i have been having a hard time getting any growth or soreness out of either muscle so i wanna try something new..... if there is any soreness in bi/s or tri/s i will not work them. and if i do this shoulder/bi/tri workout on friday it may hinder my chest/tri workout on monday and if this happens i will definatley throw this idea out the window.

----------


## PeteyK

> Actually the other way around at the moment..but I used to
> 
> Right now
> 
> Monday-back/bi/traps
> tuesday-chest/tri
> wed off
> thurs-legs
> friday-shoulders/bi


does that mean u take sat and sun off?

----------


## chest6

> I wouldn't do bi's again, I feel like bi's/tri's are the most overtrained, "I want beach muscles" so I need to do 20 sets of each seems to be a popular mentallity....No need for a second time, but I mean if you want to i don't see a catabolic effect of hitting em again 5 days later...


okay. Maybe that works for you. I train everything once a week cept Bi's. I only hit them with 6 sets each time..so I don't know where you got 20 from?? I noticed a difference when I added the second day in there. They never budged when I did them once a week after back..




> does that mean u take sat and sun off?


Yep..4 day split

----------


## Doc.Sust

i think your idea is good on paper, try it out and make sure you are not overtraining and if the extra volume of biceps works, than keep it up, if not throw out the extra bi work on fridays, im yself find no reason of doing arms more than once a wk IMO

----------

